# FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*

*Section Index -* _You can either scroll down through this post or just click on the section of interest._

*Section 1 - Body & Interior*
*Section 2 - Electrical Wiring Diagrams, Communications and HVAC*
*Section 3 - Engines*
*Section 4 - Fuel Systems*
*Section 5 - Brakes, Suspension and Wheels*
*Section 6 - Transmissions, Final Drives & Haldex*
*Section 7 - Tools & Maintenance* 
*Section 8 - Miscellaneous* 
*Section 9 - Self Study Programs*
*Section 10 - Storing & Viewing PDF Files on SmartPhones*

The following is a collection of *Workshop Manuals* and *Self Study Programs* from 2007-2009. Due to the limitations of what's available online, your particular year, model or country of origin may not be included. When ever possible, and if the file is small enough, I have attached a PDF you can download which is linked directly to the Forum *Document Depository*. Otherwise you'll find a link to another site where you can download the file.

Be aware that Audi has a habit of splitting information for a single item into multiple Workshop Manuals and Repair Groups (RG). Wing mirrors are a good example as they are covered both the General Body Repairs, Exterior (A005TT00220) RG-66 "Exterior Equipment" and Electrical System (A005TT01320) RG-94 "Lights, bulbs, switches - exterior".

*NOTICE* - This information is provided for reference only, use at your own risk.

If you can't find what you're looking for in the Workshop Manuals, you can go through a large collection of owners manuals, parts lists, original TT Dealership catalogs and other miscellaneous technical documents -

*FAQ - Owners Manuals, Parts Lists, & Misc. Publications*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1755145

There is also an extensive collection of *Technical Service Bulletins* (TSBs) which Audi has released over the years for various recall campaigns. The TSBs cover topics such as the HP Fuel Pump Cam Follower, A-Pillar squeaks, Convertible Top issues, Suspension knocking sounds, etc. You can find them here -

*FAQ - Technical Service Bulletins (TSB)*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1687826


*References to Other Workshop Manuals - *

Audi frequently includes references to other workshop manuals; e.g. "_*Remove bumper cover (top) ⇒ Rep. gr. 63*_" where "Rep. gr. 63" is referring to Repair Group 63. As you go through the sections below, you will find the repair group number in front of the indexed list of topics. Is it not uncommon to find a Repair Group referenced in multiple workshop manuals. For example, you will find Repair Group 63 indexed for Bumpers under both *1.2 General Body Repairs, Exterior (A005TT00220) *and* 1.3 Exterior Workshop Manual (D3E8006F7B3)*.

*About erWin -*

If you need more information beyond the scope of the documents in this post, it may be worth looking into the official online Audi Workshop manuals available from the erWin website. They will have the most recent and updated workshop manuals available -

erWin Online | Audi of America | Purchase Subscription

_Your erWin subscription gives you unlimited access to the latest Audi service information at a fixed price. Note: To purchase a subscription, you must be registered and logged in. The advantages of an erWin subscription are; unlimited access to erWin service information for the subscription period. Quick access to the information you want. Access to vehicle-specific information. The latest service information._









*NOTE*- If the PDF is unavailable or missing, you can look for the file in the following links -

Index of /audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/erwin
https://cardiagn.com/2006-2014-audi-tt- ... -diagrams/

Once you download the Workshop Manuals, some of them require that you have to get past the first three pages of Cautions & Warnings by clicking "Next" until you get to the third page where you can click on the green "OK".








Some PDF readers don't work with the WSM's. You might try Foxit PDF if you're having trouble viewing them. You can download it for free - Free PDF Reader & PDF Viewer Download | Foxit Software











*Note about Part Numbers -*

Parts which are specific to the Mk2 will have an *8J0* designation; e.g. (Left Speaker Cover *8J0* 035 405A ) while generic parts will not; e.g. (Spark Plugs 101 905 606 A). Be aware that the part numbers of components that are factory fitted may be different than replacement part numbers. This is why, when you look them up using online catalogs, the numbers may not match. If in doubt, try to find the part number on the part installed in your car. It may be a label, printed onto the part as shown below, or molded into the part itself. Take your VIN and the part number to Audi Service and get the replacement part number from them. Sometimes Audi actually sells their own parts for less than resellers so shop around to get the best price.

For more information on how VAG numbers their parts and what the numbers mean, click *here*.









*Online Parts Catalogs -*

There are several *Online Parts Lists* for the Mk2 which include diagrams of the parts & assemblies. Generally speaking, the illustrations are accurate, however you should be aware some are generic and do not represent the Audi TT part exactly; the Mk2 ashtray assembly is a good example of this.

Along with the assembly diagram you will find part numbers and any comments on whether a particular part number or revision has been changed or discontinued. If you are uncertain about which part number or revision to use, check the part number and revision on the part as there is usually either a label, or it's moulded into the part. Otherwise, you can from take your VIN to an Audi Service Center as they will be able to verify the correct part number.

Here are a couple of non-OEM part list websites. When searching for parts, be sure you have the correct region, year, engine type and be sure to differentiate between left hand and right hand drive vehicle -

• https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tts+coupe+roadster/att/
• http://www.oemepc.com/audi
• https://www.lllparts.co.uk/en/catalogs/audi/RDW/TTRS/676/8
• Audi TT/TTS Coupe/Ro. > VAG ETKA Online > Nemiga.com



















When researching your parts, websites like *ESC Tuning* usually have multiple photos of the part you're interested in -


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Section 1 - Body & Interior*









*1.1 General Information Body Repair, Body Collision Repair (D3E8008F902)*
View attachment General Body Repair - D3E8008F902.pdf

• Diagnosis of Vehicles in Accidents
• General Information about Body Repairs
• Straightening
• Separating Cuts
• Replacement Body Sub-parts and Part Sections
• Galvanized Body Parts

*1.2 General Body Repairs, Exterior (A005TT00220)*
View attachment General Body Repairs, Exterior (Convertible Top) - RG 50 55 57 61 63 64 66 - A005TT00220.pdf

50 - Body, Front
55 - Bonnet, rear lid
57 - Front doors, door components, central locking
1.1 Removing and installing door
1.2 Removing and installing window regulator
1.3 Adjusting the Door
1.4 Removing and installing door handle and door lock
1.5 Removing and installing door handle
1.6 Removing and installing door lock
1.7 Door seals - Coupé
1.8 Door seals - Roadster
61 - Convertible roof, hardtop, canopy
63 - Bumpers
64 - Glazing
66 - Exterior equipment
2.1 Mirrors (Wing)

*1.3 Exterior Workshop Manual (D3E8006F7B3)*
View attachment Exterior Workshop Manual - D3E8006F7B3.pdf

50 - Body, Front
55 - Hood, Lids
57 - Front Doors, Central Locking System
61 - Convertible Top
63 - Bumpers
64 - Glass, Window Regulators
66 - Exterior Equipment

*1.4 Body Repair (D3E80062A0B)*
View attachment General Body Repair - RG 50 51 53 - D3E80062A0B.pdf

50 - Body Front
51 - Body Center, Chassis, Roof
53 - Body Rear

*1.5 Body Interior (D3E80079BA4)*
View attachment General Body Repairs, Interior - RG 68 69 70 72 74 - D3E80079BA4.pdf

68 - Interior Equipment
69 - Passenger Protection, Airbags, Seat Belts
70 - Interior Trim
72 - Seat Frames
74 - Seat Upholstery, Covers

*1.6 General Body Repairs, Interior (A005TT00420)*
View attachment General Body Repairs, Interior - RG 68 69 70 72 74 - A005TT00420.pdf

68 - Interior equipment
69 - Passenger protection
70 - Trim, insulation
72 - Seat frames
74 - Seat - padding, covers

*1.7 Body Repair (A008JK10120) *
View attachment Body Repairs - A008JK10120.pdf

00 - Technical Data
50 - Body - Front
51 - Body - Centre
53 - Body - Rear

*1.8 Rear View Mirror (D3E804290BE)*
View attachment Rear View Mirror User_Manual - D3E804290BE.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Section 2 - Electrical Wiring Diagrams, Communications and HVAC

Electrical Wiring Diagrams*








*NOTE* - When referencing the wiring diagrams, both 2007 and 2011 diagrams are included in the same WSM, so be sure to use the correct diagram for your year.

*2.1 Electrical System (A005TT01320)*
View attachment Electrical System - RG 27 90 93 94 96 97 - A005TT01320.pdf

27 - Starter, Battery, Alternator and Cruise Control System (CCS)
90 - Gauges, instruments
92 - Windshield Wiper & Headlight Washer System
94 - Lights, bulbs, switches - exterior
96 - Lights, bulbs, switches - interior
97 - Wiring (General discussion on corrosion, fuses, harnesses and repairs)

*2.2 Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations (A005TT20021)*
Link *here*.
1. Relay and fuse arrangements
2. Connector arrangements
3. Control Modules and Relays
4. Ground connections
5. Component Locations
6. Information for Troubleshooting Procedures
7. Guided Fault Finding using VAS 5051 / 5052

*2.3 Electrical Equipment General Information (D3E8007DE6D)*
View attachment Electrical Equipment General Information - RG 27 92 94 96 97 - D3E8007DE6D.pdf

27 - Starter, Battery, Alternator (Bosch & Valeo) and Cruise Control System (CCS)
92 - Windshield Wiper & Headlight Washer System
94 - Exterior Lights, Switches
96 - Interior Lights, Switches
97 - Wiring

*2.4 Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations (XXX5TT20021)*
Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations - XXX5TT20021.pdf
• 2.0L gasoline BPY
• 2.0L gasoline CCTA
• 2.0L gasoline CDMA
• 2.0L gasoline CETA
• 3.2L gasoline BUB, CBRA
• Exhaust System Overviews
• Cooling Fans and Pumps
• Evap System Overviews
• Fuel Pump and Sensors
• Accelerator Pedal Module

*2.5 Internal Rear View Mirror with Auto Dim and Compass*
View attachment Rear View Mirror User_Manual - D3E804290BE.pdf


*2.6 Retrofitting Jump Start Terminal in the Engine Bay*
View attachment Retrofitting Jump Start Terminal - A005TT01720.pdf


*2.7 VAG Connectors, Wire Repair Kits and Non-Insulated Terminal Connectors (non-OEM document)*
View attachment VAG Connectors VAS-1978.35.pdf

Repair List for VAG Plugs Terminals & Wires.pdf

*2.8 How To Read VAG Wiring Diagrams*
View attachment SSP 873003 How to Read Wiring Diagrams.pdf


*Communications*









*2.9 Communications - Radio, Telephone & Navigation*
View attachment Communication - RG 91 - D3E8006B7D9.pdf

91 - Communication
• Radio
• Bose Sound System
• Speakers
• Telephone Systems
• Coupe & Roadster Antenna Systems
• RNS-E
• CD Changer
• Multifunction Steering Wheel
• iPod
• AMI
• AUX

*2.10 Radio Communications*
View attachment Radio Communications - A005A602820.pdf

91 - Radio, telephone, navigation

*2.11 iPod Installation Interface*
View attachment Audi TT Mk2 8J iPod Installation Interface.pdf


*2.12 AMI iOS and Android Cables*
View attachment AMI iOS and Android Cable Compatibility.pdf


*2.13 Xtron Head Unit Installation and FAQ*
Due to the popularity of the Xtron head units as a replacement for the VAG OEM units, this link will take you to a page in the Knowledge Base for the installation and support of Xtron Head units -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1963311

*2.14 Installation instructions for the Alpine SPC-400TT for the "chorus", "concert, symphony" radio systems or with navigation system -*
View attachment SPC-400-TT Alpine Premium Sound Upgrade Audi TTMk2.pdf


*2.15 Bose Amp Technical Service Information -*
View attachment Bose Amp Technical Service Information.pdf


*2.16 RNS-E SatNav -*
View attachment RNS-E Owners Manual - Quick Reference.pdf


*Heating and Air Conditioning*









*2.17 HVAC Heating Ventilation & Air Conditioning*
HVAC, Heating Ventilation & Air Conditioning - RG 80 87 - D3E80068107.pdf
80 - Heating, Ventilation
87 - Air Conditioning

*2.18 Refrigerant R134a Servicing (D3E80064E3D)*
View attachment HVAC, Refrigerant R134a Servicing - D3E80064E3D.pdf


*2.19 Air Conditioner in the Motor Vehicle*
View attachment SSP 208 Air Conditioner.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Section 3 - Engines*









*3.1 VR-6 3.2 Engine Partial Workshop Manuals:*
This excerpt covers the primary functions of the VR-6, 3.2 liter engine (Block, Head, Valves, Cams, Chains, Cooling System, Fuel System, etc.)
Engine BUB 3.2 ltr Partial Workshop Manual.pdf

*3.2 Engine, BUB, CBRA, 3.2, 6-cylinder Injection, 3.2 ltr. 4-valve, Mechanics (A005TT01120)*
Engine BUB, CBRA - 3.2 ltr, 4-Valve - A005TT01120.pdf
00 - Technical data
10 - Removing and installing engine
13 - Crankshaft group
15 - Cylinder head, valve gear
17 - Lubrication
19 - Cooling
26 - Exhaust system

*3.3 Engine, CEPB (D3E803BC234)*
View attachment Engine CEPB Mechanical - D3E803BC234.pdf

00 - General, Technical Data
10 - Engine Assembly
13 - Crankshaft, Cylinder Block
15 - Cylinder Head, Valvetrain
17 - Lubrication
19 - Cooling System
21 - Turbocharger, Supercharger
26 - Exhaust System, Emission Controls

*3.4 Engine, BWA, BPY, 4-cylinder Direct Petrol Injection, 2.0 ltr. 4-Valve Turbo, Mechanics (A005TT00520)*
View attachment Engine BWA, BPY - 2.0 ltr, 4-Valve, Turbo - A005TT00520.pdf

00 - Technical data
10 - Removing and installing engine
13 - Crankshaft group
15 - Cylinder head, valve gear
17 - Lubrication
19 - Cooling
21 - Turbocharging/supercharging
26 - Exhaust system

*3.5 Engine, BWA 2.0 FSI Timing Belt Installation (non-OEM)*
View attachment Engine BWA - 2.0 FSI Timing Belt Installation - Not OEM.pdf


*3.6 Engine, CBBBB 2.0 TDI 4-cylinder engine (4-Valve Common Rail) (A005TT02220)*
Engine CBBB - 2.0 ltr. 4-Valve Common Rail - A005TT02220.pdf
00 - Technical data
10 - Removing and installing engine
13 - Crankshaft group
15 - Cylinder head, valve gear
17 - Lubrication
19 - Cooling
21 - Turbocharging/supercharging
26 - Exhaust system

*3.7 Engine, 4-Cylinder Direct Petrol Injection, 1.8 ltr., 2.0 ltr.,4-Valve Turbo, Mechanics (A005TT02420)*
View attachment 3

00 - Technical data
10 - Removing and installing engine
13 - Crankshaft group
15 - Cylinder head, valve gear
17 - Lubrication
19 - Cooling
21 - Turbocharging/supercharging
26 - Exhaust system

*3.8 Engine, CDLA, CDLB, CDMA, 4-Cylinder Direct Petrol Injection, 2.0 ltr. 4-Valve, Turbo TTS, mechanics (A005TT01820)*
View attachment Engine CDLA, CDLB, CDMA - 2.0 ltr, 4-Valve, Turbo TTS - A005TT01820.pdf

00 - Technical data
10 - Removing and installing engine
13 - Crankshaft group
15 - Cylinder head, valve gear
17 - Lubrication
19 - Cooling
21 - Turbocharging/supercharging
26 - Exhaust system

*3.9 Engine, CEPA, 5-Cylinder Direct Petrol Injection, 2.5 ltr. 4-Valve, Turbo, Mechanics (D3E8020278E)*
View attachment Engine CEPA - 2.5 ltr, 4-Valve Turbo - D3E8020278E.pdf

00 - Technical data
10 - Removing and installing engine
13 - Crankshaft group
15 - Cylinder head, valve gear
17 - Lubrication
19 - Cooling
21 - Turbocharging/supercharging
26 - Exhaust system

*3.10 Engine, CFGB, 4-cylinder TDI, 2.0 ltr. 4-valve Common Rail - Gen II, Mechanics (D3E8029FA9E)*
View attachment Engine CFGB - 2.0 ltr, 4-Valve Common Rail, Gen II - D3E8029FA9E.pdf

00 - Technical data
10 - Removing and installing engine
13 - Crankshaft group
15 - Cylinder head, valve gear
17 - Lubrication
19 - Cooling
21 - Turbocharging/supercharging
26 - Exhaust system

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Section 4 - Fuel Systems *









*4.1 Fuel Supply System
Engine ID: BUB, BPY, CPR-A, CDM-A, CCY-A, CET-A CEP-B*
PDF Link *here*
http://www.lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/ ... System.pdf

20 - Fuel Supply

*4.2 Fuel Injection & Ignition
Engine ID: CEP B*
http://www.lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/ ... nition.pdf

24 - Multiport Fuel Injection
28 - Ignition/Glow Plug System

*4.3 Direct Petrol Injection and Ignition System (4-cyl. 1.8 ltr., 2.0 ltr. 4-valve turbo with timing chain) Engine ID: CDAA, CCZA, CCTA, CESA, CETA*
https://cardiagn.com/2006-2014-audi-tt- ... -diagrams/

24 - Mixture preparation - injection
28 - Ignition System

*4.4 Direct Petrol Injection and Ignition System (4-cyl. 2.0 ltr. 4-valve turbo)
Engine ID: BWA, BPY, CDLB, CDLA, CDMA*
https://cardiagn.com/2006-2014-audi-tt- ... -diagrams/

24 - Mixture preparation - injection
28 - Ignition System

*4.5 Direct Petrol Injection and Ignition System (5-cyl. 2.5 ltr. 4-valve turbo)
Engine ID: CEPA*
https://cardiagn.com/2006-2014-audi-tt- ... -diagrams/

24 - Mixture preparation - injection
28 - Ignition System

*4.6 Fuel Supply System, Diesel Engines
Engine ID: CBBB, CFGB*
https://cardiagn.com/2006-2014-audi-tt- ... -diagrams/

24 - Technical data
28 - Fuel supply system

*4.7 Fuel Supply System, Petrol Engines
Engine ID: BUB, BWA, BPY, CBRA, CDLA, CDLB, CDMA, CCTA, CCZA, CDAA, CEPA, CESA, CETA*
https://cardiagn.com/2006-2014-audi-tt- ... -diagrams/

24 - Technical data
28 - Fuel supply system

*4.8 Injection and Ignition System (6-cyl. 3.2 ltr. 4-valve injection engine)
Engine ID: BUB, CBRA*
https://cardiagn.com/2006-2014-audi-tt- ... -diagrams/

24 - Mixture preparation - injection
28 - Ignition System

*4.9 TDI injection and glow plug system (4-cyl. 2.0 ltr. 4- valve common rail, generation II)
Engine ID: CFGB*
https://cardiagn.com/2006-2014-audi-tt- ... -diagrams/

24 - Mixture preparation - injection
28 - Glow plug system

*4.10 TDI injection and Glow Plug System (4-cyl. 2.0 ltr. 4- valve common rail)
Engine ID: CBBB*
https://cardiagn.com/2006-2014-audi-tt- ... -diagrams/

24 - Mixture preparation - injection
28 - Glow plug system

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Section 5 - Brakes, Suspension and Wheels *









*5.1 Suspension, Wheels & Steering (D3E80075730)*
PDF link *here*
http://www.lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/ ... eering.pdf

This document is 306-pages so the PDF link above may not work depending on your internet connection. For easier downloading, I have split it into multiple sections, each one approximately 50-pages each -

View attachment Suspension - Wheels - Steering - D3E80075730 - Part 1.pdf

View attachment Suspension - Wheels - Steering - D3E80075730 - Part 2.pdf

View attachment Suspension - Wheels - Steering - D3E80075730 - Part 3.pdf

View attachment Suspension - Wheels - Steering - D3E80075730 - Part 4.pdf

View attachment Suspension - Wheels - Steering - D3E80075730 - Part 5.pdf

View attachment Suspension - Wheels - Steering - D3E80075730 - Part 6.pdf


40 - Front Suspension
42 - Rear Suspension
44 - Wheels, Tires, Wheel Alignment
48 - Steering

*5.2 Brake System (D3E8006C71C)*
Link *here*.
45 - Antilock Brake System
46 - Mechanical Components
47 - Hydraulic Components

*5.3 Brake system (A005TT00320)*
View attachment Brake System - A005TT00320.pdf

00 - Technical data
45 - Anti-lock brake system
46 - Brakes - mechanism
47 - Brakes - hydraulics

*5.4 Wheel & Tire Guide (D3E80023161)*
Wheel & Tire Guide - D3E80023161.pdf
44 - Wheels, Tires, Wheel Alignment

*5.5 Wheels and tyres (A00ARRA0020)*
View attachment Wheels and Tyres - A00ARRA0020.pdf

44 - Wheels, Tires, Vehicle Geometry

*5.6 Running gear, front-wheel drive and four-wheel drive*
View attachment Running gear, front-wheel drive and four-wheel drive - A005TT00120.pdf

00 - Technical data
40 - Front suspension
42 - Rear suspension
44 - Wheels, tyres, vehicle geometry
48 - Steering

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Section 6 - Transmissions, Final Drives & Haldex *









*6.1 Transmission, 6-speed manual gearbox 02Q, front-wheel drive (A005TT00920)*
https://cardiagn.com/2006-2014-audi-tt- ... -diagrams/

00 - Technical data
30 - Clutch
34 - Controls, housing
35 - Gears, shafts
39 - Final drive - differential

*6.2 Transmission,6-speed manual gearbox 02S, front-wheel drive (A005TT02520)*
https://cardiagn.com/2006-2014-audi-tt- ... -diagrams/

00 - Technical data
30 - Clutch
34 - Controls, housing
35 - Gears, shafts
39 - Final drive - differential

*6.3 Transmission,6-speed manual gearbox 0A6, four-wheel drive (D3E802054D6)*
https://cardiagn.com/2006-2014-audi-tt- ... -diagrams/

00 - Technical data
30 - Clutch
34 - Controls, housing
35 - Gears, shafts
39 - Final drive - differential

*6.4 Transmission,6-speed manual gearbox 02Q, four-wheel drive (A005TT01620)*
https://cardiagn.com/2006-2014-audi-tt- ... -diagrams/

00 - Technical data
30 - Clutch
34 - Controls, housing
35 - Gears, shafts
39 - Final drive - differential

*6.5 Transmission,7-speed dual clutch gearbox 0BH - S Tronic (D3E8031CB49)*
https://cardiagn.com/2006-2014-audi-tt- ... -diagrams/

00 - Technical data
30 - Clutch
34 - Controls, housing
35 - Gears, shafts
39 - Final drive - differential

*6.6 Transmission,Direct shift gearbox 02E, four-wheel drive (A005TT01520)*
https://cardiagn.com/2006-2014-audi-tt- ... -diagrams/

00 - Technical data
30 - Clutch
34 - Controls, housing
35 - Gears, shafts
39 - Final drive - differential

*6.7 Transmission,Direct shift gearbox 02E, front-wheel drive (A005TT011220) *
https://cardiagn.com/2006-2014-audi-tt- ... -diagrams/

00 - Technical data
30 - Clutch
34 - Controls, housing
35 - Gears, shafts
39 - Final drive - differential

*6.8 Transmission, Manual (D3E8007A75E)*
View attachment Transmission, Manual Version 2 - D3E8007A75E.pdf

30 - Clutch
34 - Controls, Housing
35 - Gears, Shafts
39 - Final Drive, Differential

*6.9 Transmission,Manual (D3E803BEFCD)*
View attachment Transmission,Manual (D3E803BEFCD).pdf

30 - Clutch
34 - Controls, Housing
35 - Gears, Shafts
39 - Final Drive, Differential

*6.10 Rear Final Drive 02D, 0AV, 0BR, 0BS, 0BY (D3E80023195)*
View attachment 2

Note - Haldex service is covered in this workshop manual
39 - Final Drive, Differential

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Section 7 - Service, Tools & Maintenance *









The 2007 Audi Maintenance Schedule Interval sheet is provided as a quick reference. You can find one for your specific year by running a Google search; "20XX Audi TT Maintenance Schedule" where XX is your year.

*7.1 2007 Scheduled Maintenance Intervals*
Audi Scheduled Maintenance Intervals.pdf

*7.2 Generic Scan Tool for Engine ID: CEP-B, CEP-A, CRR-A (D3E803D02EB)*
http://www.lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/ ... n_Tool.pdf

*7.3 Diagnostics Tool User Guide (D3E804290BB)*
http://www.lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/ ... _Guide.pdf

*7.4 Vehicle Self-Diagnosis (VSD) Operating Manual (D3E804290BC)*
http://www.lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/ ... Manual.pdf

*7.5 Maintenance Procedures (D3E8026E6A3)*
http://www.lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/ ... edures.pdf

*7.6 Maintenance Intervals (D3E8026E703)*
http://www.lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/ ... ervals.pdf

*7.7 Handling Manual FEP Sealed Female Connector*
A non-OEM set of instructions for removing and installing pins in VAG connectors.
http://www.automotive-connectors.com/Ha ... _08_01.pdf

*7.8 VAS 1978/25 Releasing Tool Set*
This is a non-OEM list of VAG electrical connectors by type and part number. Includes pin installation and removal tools.
https://porsche.snapon.com/forms/audi.n ... 978.35.pdf

*7.9 VAG Tool Catalog*
This is the complete VAG Tool, Accessory and Workshop Equipment catalog which can be downloaded as a PDF.





Workshop Equipment < Volkswagen AG erWin Online







erwin.volkswagen.de





.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Section 8 - Miscellaneous*









*8.1 Fluid Capacity Tables (D3E8035E29F)*
http://www.lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/ ... Tables.pdf

*8.2 Workshop Tools & Special Equipment (E0000000009)*
http://www.lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/ ... ipment.pdf

*8.3 Audi TT Quick Reference Specification Book*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1#p9022301
This document provides supplemental information to the workshop manuals and includes tightening torques, engine and transmission codes, lifting points, and general information on the different engines and transmissions. It also covers the body and interior, fuel, ignition, HVAC and electrical systems. Due to the size of this document, it's been split into four parts.

*8.4 Audi -VW List of Fasteners*
Audi-VW Fasteners.pdf

*8.5 FAQ - OBDII Scanner Reviews*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2014603
For the purpose of this discussion the term "OBDII Scanner" includes any diagnostic device that can be used to interrogate and report on the status of the electronic system of the Mk1, Mk2 or Mk3 TT by means of the OBD port. This review includes;

• Ross Tech VCDS
• OBDeleven
• Carista
• Txool V401

*Diagnostic Trouble Codes - *

To understand the meaning of a DTC (Diagnostic Trouble Code) or Fault Code, you can run a Google search by entering "Ross Tech XXXXX" where XXXXX is the fault code. This will take you to the Ross Tech website which will provide you with a description of the fault code, probable causes and possible solutions.

When a sensor or device identifier is displayed with the fault code (e.g. N80, G31, etc.) reference the Workshop Manual for Component Locations and/or the Wiring Diagrams.

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Section 9 - Self Study Programs*









The Self Study Program (SSP) is a VAG publication which provides additional and detailed information on various mechanical and electronic functions of the vehicle. This is information is not typically covered in the Owners Manual or Workshop Manuals.

SSPs are a great addition for learning more about the functions of the engine systems, stereo systems, mag-shocks, spoiler operation, convertible top operation, brakes, suspension, etc. While some are specific to the TT, there are a number of generic SSP on engines, transmissions, headlights, air conditioning systems, etc.

For a complete selection of VAG SSPs, try these websites -
• VAG SSP (Vag Self Study Programs) – ProCarManuals.com
• https://cardiagn.com/vag-self-study-program-ssp/

*ELECTRICAL & MECHANICAL - *

View attachment SSP 206 Four-Wheel Drive with Haldex Coupling.pdf

View attachment SSP 308 Direct Shift Gearbox 02E.pdf

View attachment SSP 333 Haldex Coupling 2004.pdf

View attachment SSP 335 Cornering Light System.pdf

View attachment SSP 337 The 2.0l FSI engine with turbocharger.pdf

View attachment SSP 380 Audi TT Coupé ‘07.pdf

View attachment SSP 381 Audi TT Coupé ´07 - Suspension System.pdf

View attachment SSP 386 6-Speed Twin-Clutch Gearbox 02E - STronic.pdf

View attachment SSP 391 Audi TT Roadster.pdf

View attachment SSP 606 Audi 1,8l- and 2.0l TFSI Engines Series EA888 Gen III.pdf

View attachment SSP 871003 Wiring Harness Repair.pdf

View attachment SSP 924603 3.2 Engine.pdf

View attachment SSP 941903 EVAP Operation and Diagnosis Self-Study Program.pdf

View attachment SSP 961403 Noise, Vibration and Harshness.pdf

View attachment 433791


*SOUND SYSTEMS -*

View attachment Audi Symphony Sound System Operating Manual.pdf

View attachment Audi Connect Operating Manual.pdf

View attachment Bose Amp Technical Service Information.pdf


*OBDII & CANBUS -*

View attachment SSP 175 On-Board Diagnosis System II.pdf

View attachment SSP 269 Data transfer on CAN Data Bus II.pdf


*Mk2 FACTORY ACCESSORIES -*

View attachment 460473


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Section 10 - Storing & Viewing PDF Files on SmartPhones*

For quick and easy access to Workshop Manuals, SSPs and Owner's Manuals, you can download *Foxit PDF Editor App* and then store any of the PDF files directly onto your Smartphone for future reference.

*• Owners Manual
• Maintenance Intervals
• Coupe or Roadster SSP's*









Foxit PDF Editor - Apps on Google Play


An easy-to-use PDF editor which allows you to view, annotate, and protect PDF




play.google.com


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Reserved


----------

